# (Newbie) Please help good aquarium setup or not ? o.O



## Ivanchan2342 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tank :3 gallon cycled and planted aquarium (cycled already progressing 3 
weeks and added my CT betta "Bobo" in this time )
Filter : AZOO Mignon Filter 60 Generation II® with adjustable flow rate 
(max 60 L/h) 
Filter media : AZOO Active Filter® 4 in 1
Water conditioner : Seachem Prime® water conditioner + Ocean 
Nutrition Atison's Betta Spa®
Lighting :Single 13W 7200K PL Light 
Temperature :heated at constant 27°C (80°F) by BOBO 25W heater with 
adjustable temperature
Food : Ocean Nutrition Atison's Betta Pro® 
Decor :Anubias barteri var. nana (Dwarf Anubias) x 1 pot
Hygrophila difformis (Water Wisteria) x 2 pot 
Penn Plax SpongeBob SquarePants® Bikini Bottom®
Squidward's Easter Island Home Ornament x 1 pcs

My question is :
Is this already a good setup? or do I need to add sth else?
Any comments are appreciated :-D


----------



## KcSaf (Jul 25, 2012)

looks good to me but im not really an expert. make sure the filter is on the lowest setting so it doesnt disturb bobo's swimming.


----------



## Ivanchan2342 (Sep 3, 2012)

:thankyou: for ur input , i already set the lowest flow of the filter too


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

Seems like a very nice home for a Betta to me 

You might want to get some freeze dried blood worms and brine shrimp to give him a nutritious variety in foods. This will help prevent him from getting bored. They are both quite cheap, and easy to find.

Switching up the deco from time to time with water changes, even if it's just rearranging things is another great way to keep them entertained.


----------



## Ivanchan2342 (Sep 3, 2012)

Gale said:


> Seems like a very nice home for a Betta to me
> 
> You might want to get some freeze dried blood worms and brine shrimp to give him a nutritious variety in foods. This will help prevent him from getting bored. They are both quite cheap, and easy to find.
> 
> Switching up the deco from time to time with water changes, even if it's just rearranging things is another great way to keep them entertained.


:thankyou: for ur input :-D but sadly :-( my LFS doesn't sell any live food but I can find any live mosquito larvae here... I heard it's nice treat for him too.. :brow: 
i'm thinking to full planted my tank too in future :idea:


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

It all seems fine, but I see a problem

It is almost impossible to properly cycle a 3 gallon tank. You should pick up some test strips to check your water and consider removing the filter and just doing weekly water changes.


----------



## Ivanchan2342 (Sep 3, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> It all seems fine, but I see a problem
> 
> It is almost impossible to properly cycle a 3 gallon tank. You should pick up some test strips to check your water and consider removing the filter and just doing weekly water changes.


:thankyou: for ur input , just checked my current Ammonia 0ppm Nitrite 0ppm Nitrates 6ppm.. looks like it ok at the moment.. :roll:
For now, i'm performing 25% water change twice a week.. dont sure it was enough or not :shock:


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

Ivanchan2342 said:


> :thankyou: for ur input :-D but sadly :-( my LFS doesn't sell any live food but I can find any live mosquito larvae here... I heard it's nice treat for him too.. :brow:
> i'm thinking to full planted my tank too in future :idea:


Neither is live. They come in packaging similiar to tropical flakes etc. like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-16194-B...00544&sr=8-1&keywords=freeze+dried+bloodworms


----------



## Ivanchan2342 (Sep 3, 2012)

Gale said:


> Neither is live. They come in packaging similiar to tropical flakes etc. like this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-16194-B...00544&sr=8-1&keywords=freeze+dried+bloodworms


Gonna find the food in my LFS, thx anyway :yourock:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't get freezedried there is next to nothing nutritious about them. Frozen or live food is always best. So frozen bloodworms or brineshrimp or mosquito larva are always good.

Setup seems fine. Great filter too! How far away from the substrate is the light?

It's not impossible to cycle a small tank, it depends how much media you have, water volume etc. The tank is cycled, you can't deny those test results. I still don't get why people say you can't cycle this...


----------



## Ivanchan2342 (Sep 3, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Don't get freezedried there is next to nothing nutritious about them. Frozen or live food is always best. So frozen bloodworms or brineshrimp or mosquito larva are always good.
> 
> Setup seems fine. Great filter too! How far away from the substrate is the light?
> 
> It's not impossible to cycle a small tank, it depends how much media you have, water volume etc. The tank is cycled, you can't deny those test results. I still don't get why people say you can't cycle this...


Thx for ur input but I still can't find any freeze-dried at my LFS , so looks like I'm still on live mosquito larvae then.. my nearly environment got so many mosquito too :mrgreen:

My tank is 30cm high , and the light located about 5 cm from the top of the tank... Dunno too:dunno:, but I think my live plants affected the amount of Ammonia , Nitrates and Nitrites value.. many ppl think the 3 gallon requires so often WC so it could be unstable, but i think by WC 25% of water a week should solve the problem..


----------



## nemolover (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like a good setup!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup your tank is cycled XD
However it is best not to rely in a 3 gallon cycled as there is little room for error and ammonia spike can be deadly.

Well established plants can help stabilize the situation...

I have enough plants in the tank to not change the water for extended periods of time.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> The tank is cycled, you can't deny those test results. I still don't get why people say you can't cycle this...


some people say you can, others say you can't cycle under 5 gallons. I think the general reason is because by the time you get the required levels of ammonia, ect to get the bacteria going - the levels are already toxic to fish - or something along those lines. I only add filters if its 10G or over. I'm surprised I haven't blow a fuze already


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD people tend to tell beginners that you cannot cycle a tank below 5gallons is because the cycle is likely to be non stable. 

The water should be monitored at all times and the usual water changes done incase of an ammonia spike. wheareas in a 5gal+ tank, there is a great room for error


----------



## Ivanchan2342 (Sep 3, 2012)

nemolover said:


> Looks like a good setup!


:thankyou::yourock:


----------



## Ivanchan2342 (Sep 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Yup your tank is cycled XD
> However it is best not to rely in a 3 gallon cycled as there is little room for error and ammonia spike can be deadly.
> 
> Well established plants can help stabilize the situation...
> ...


XD I'll always keep my eye on it.. So i had my plan to full planted my tank in future :-D


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

It sounds like it should be fine. 

If you're looking for other types of food to feed your Betta you should be able to find frozen bloodworms, frozen mosquito larva/glassworms or frozen brine shrimp at your local pet store. You should be able to Google local stores that sell these things as well so you don't have to search on your own. You can also always ask your lfs employee where you might be able to find some.


----------

